# IELTS Writing - What was the topic for your essay



## subinp (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi All, 

To all those have already taken the IELTS test, would be great if you can reply with 

1. the date on which you took the exam
2. the topic on which you were asked to write an essay(IELTS General training - writing module - task 2)

It would be a great help to all those who are preparing to take IELTS. 

Regards
SuB


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

I took it this feb via British Council..
But I appeared for AC, so essay topics should be different and judged on different criteria. 
As far as I remember, there are tables that We were supposed to describe (basically write a report of different statistics) and other one was on ethics in business.

Overall, they werent very different from the book BC had provided.. they provide Cambridge Set free which has practice tests as well.. and listening ones...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi sub

i had given a detailed description in one of my threads. just search for it and it shud have everything tht was asked. i think mine was minimum 250 words to be written on advertisements and the negative influence it has on the youth. and minimum meant i have to write atleast 250, i just read 250 and managed just below 250 words and while i was reading through the question i read minimum, so i increased 50 odd words.

i gave the ielts on 19th august (if i remember the date right)


----------



## siandkim (Nov 27, 2008)

hey i sat the IELTS general training on november 20th. The topic on the 2nd part with 250 words needed was to write your opinion on how people think teenagers are getting less and less polite. The test papers you can buy from the IELTS site help alot, but my advise is to buy from ebay as cost less and can get to you in a couple of days rathe than 30 days like from the site.


----------



## bzsurfer (Oct 16, 2008)

subinp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To all those have already taken the IELTS test, would be great if you can reply with
> 
> ...


Hi Sub,

I took the test on Sept 27th and the essay topic (if I recalled correctly) was whether too much discipline is good for your children. We were required to write at least 250 words on the topic. So, all the best to you, fren.


----------

